# Wood burning too fast with the damper almost shut



## ucanhackett (Mar 10, 2010)

What could be causing my wood to burn fast with damper almost shut?  I have US Blaze stove and we put a manuel damper in the pipe when we first got it as the one in the stove let in too much air.   The chimney was cleaned yesterday and now my wood is burining fast with the damper almost shut.  Does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure what a US Blaze Stove is, but if it's drawing hard, close the flue damper all the way. It can't block the pipe completely. There are holes in the damper plate. 

What kind of flue is on the stove?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ucanhackett.

Yes, with the flue damper closed that will restrict the air flow so the stove should not burn too fast. With you being a new wood burner I am wondering what you consider burning too fast? Is it just that the stove is throwing too much heat? Answer then is to put less wood in, especially this time of the year. Small fires and you can burn them hot but put too much wood in and then you are trying to slow the stove down. It doesn't work too well and you'll end up with even more problems. If the wood is marginal then by trying to smother the fire you will end up with some big time creosote problems....and you do not want that. 

New wood burners:  check your chimney at least once per month.


----------



## polaris (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a modern EPA rated stove? If it is not and isn't airtight then you might be able to overcome what benefit you are getting from closing down the damper through air comming in from the ungasketed joints in the stove. This is just pure speculation though without knowing what kind of stove you have.
    Joe


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2010)

ucanhackett said:
			
		

> What could be causing my wood to burn fast with damper almost shut?  I have US Blaze stove and we put a manuel damper in the pipe when we first got it as the one in the stove let in too much air.   The chimney was cleaned yesterday and now my wood is burining fast with the damper almost shut.  Does anyone have any suggestions.



Does it have a ash pan, if it does make sure it's shut.

zap


----------



## btuser (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a leak.  When I've got a roaring fire and I shut the air off I can hear the flames sucking for air.  There's only so much air my 15' chimney will pull.  If you've got a long chimney that big draft can pull REALLY hard.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 11, 2010)

use smoke (insense stick) trace around door and glass gaskets, welds and the whole firebox to see where all the "extra" air is entering firebox


----------

